# Radio is not instantly on anymore the second I open the door, why?



## Morketh (Oct 30, 2019)

I got my 2019 Model 3 in September 2018 and when I first got the car the second I would open the door the radio would start playing whether it was spotify through my phone or the FM radio. It was on and ready to go and I loved that.
For the last 6 months or so it has not done this. It takes about 5-10 seconds to start playing the radio or music from my phone. My car goes to sleep at home so I might understand that, but outside of my home it does not go to sleep as I always have Sentry mode on. 
Is there a way to make it go back to instantly playing music the second you open the door or was this a software version change and it is no longer capable of that?
Does anyone even know what I'm talking about?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Morketh said:


> I got my 2019 Model 3 in September 2018 and when I first got the car the second I would open the door the radio would start playing whether it was spotify through my phone or the FM radio. It was on and ready to go and I loved that.
> For the last 6 months or so it has not done this. It takes about 5-10 seconds to start playing the radio or music from my phone. My car goes to sleep at home so I might understand that, but outside of my home it does not go to sleep as I always have Sentry mode on.
> Is there a way to make it go back to instantly playing music the second you open the door or was this a software version change and it is no longer capable of that?
> Does anyone even know what I'm talking about?


My music has always played as soon as the door opens and still does.


----------



## blackhawkdriver (Dec 23, 2018)

That came with a software update. It was intentional because it was sooo annoying.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

blackhawkdriver said:


> That came with a software update. It was intentional because it was sooo annoying.


I don't know about _all_ music, but I did notice they solved the problem of grabbing anyone's Bluetooth from nearby by making the car not pair BT until you're inside. That leads to the music being paused when you enter.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Morketh said:


> I got my 2019 Model 3 in September 2018 and when I first got the car the second I would open the door the radio would start playing whether it was spotify through my phone or the FM radio. It was on and ready to go and I loved that.
> For the last 6 months or so it has not done this. It takes about 5-10 seconds to start playing the radio or music from my phone. My car goes to sleep at home so I might understand that, but outside of my home it does not go to sleep as I always have Sentry mode on.
> Is there a way to make it go back to instantly playing music the second you open the door or was this a software version change and it is no longer capable of that?
> Does anyone even know what I'm talking about?





JasonF said:


> I don't know about _all_ music, but I did notice they solved the problem of grabbing anyone's Bluetooth from nearby by making the car not pair BT until you're inside. That leads to the music being paused when you enter.


@Jason F is spot on. There was a software update that stopped BT from picking up the second doors opened. It was annoying for anyone on the phone getting in the car and having the car immediately take over the call the second a door was opened. I guess a ripple effect is anyone that uses BT music doesn't get music right away. You'll notice when you get in the BT icon on the top right of the screen is grayed out at first.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Continues to play immediately upon opening the door for me, but I always listen to Slacker streaming via the car itself.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Continues to play immediately upon opening the door for me, but I always listen to Slacker streaming via the car itself.


Yeah this only happens if you use BT music


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, and man what a welcome change that was. Especially when you were on a conference call getting into the car.


----------

